# What Does You're Ancestry Say About You?



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*While Doing a little Research I found out a little about myself I was not aware of.*

*First of all I am Irish, Scottish and Native American Descent. *

*I found out that My Name Means He that lives in the Woods, Or a Red and Ruddy Complexion. I do not have a Red and Ruddy Complexion. But All My Kinfolks Enjoy the Woods and Outdoors, I guess its in our DNA*

*I also found out that my Ancestors Founded Reidsville North Carolina and were Ship Builders.*

*Some Migrated down through Georgia and Alabama around Coffeeville AL. and on to Mississippi.*

*I found out that some were US Military and Some were Confederate Military!*

*One of my Great Great Grandmothers was a Cherokee Princess and My Great Grandmother on the other side was full blooded Choctaw!*

*I didn't Find Many Rich and Well to do, But I did Find a Host of Patriotic American Loving Well Rounded Individuals and Some that were Kinda Shady too. *

*I was completely amazed at How the Few of my Family that is Left to carry on the name Fit into the Same Catagory our Ancestors did!*

*Now that you Know about me Let's hear Your Story!*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Pretty cool !!

I have always thought about checking into mine, maybe now is a good time


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

pretty cool to find out ones family history

what type of service did you use to research you family?

wife and i have been wanting to do this but not sure as to how


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My great grand father homesteaded in Kansas in 1872 and one of my cousins still owns it.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I Started out with Ancestry.com but i just picked up a few names off of it really and searched the names of the ones I could find and talked to older folks in the family too there are some good sites out there from what i understand but most are just Money makers for the owners I did this over the last ten years or so!

I have always heard of stories you know but I wanted to verify what I had been told. Actually I met a Distant cousin from Coffeeville on a Job at the time we had no clue we were kin but we hit it off and that is how it started for me. Honestly this guy Looked More like My Dad than I did lol!!

Others in the Family Kinda Played with it some but never Really delved off in it like i did, I traced it back to England and then Scotland. One of my Ancestors was Married to a LORD Somebody they had a huge Place over there. Even Found Pics of it!

It is Absolutely Crazy what you can Find if you Really Look for it!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

much of my family history is lost but I am desended from ADAM.


a little more recent history , my great grasndfather died in one of germanys death camps. he got drunk and fell from the guard tower.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

It's Not the Fall that Gets Ya!!

My Wife's Grand Mother had the Tats on her arm!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

kiyote said:


> much of my family history is lost but I am desended from ADAM. a little more recent history , my great grasndfather died in one of germanys death camps. he got drunk and fell from the guard tower.


Really......that's a kind of messed up joke.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Mo Mo said:


> Really......that's a kind of messed up joke.


what makes you think I'm joking


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

kiyote said:


> what makes you think I'm joking


Maybe you are not, which would mean that your grandfather was SS, at which point I hope he burns in hell.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

well , he probably will. personally I hope he , repented and was saved but hey, that's just me.

I thank you for the response though ,I can see you are an enlightened individual.lol.

p.s.
it actually was a joke.jostling folks PCness is what makes it funny. but I am of german decent so . who knows?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I Think Everyone has Some Family History that they aren't too Proud of. Fact is that We Each Have to Make Our Own Way Hopefully I Can Live My Life in a Way Pleasing to God first and Everyone Else comes Behind that.

I hope One of these days When I'm Gone and they Look at my Life They Can Be Proud to Be my Descendant!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I can trace lineage back to Pennsylvania(where I grew up) and also Massachusetts. Some of my family has been here since the 1700's and early 1800's. Honestly, I don't identify as German, even though that's what I am told by family. I identify as American, after all, my heritage is from here.

But now I want to know more. Looks like I will be doing a search.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I have asked all the Old Folks in the Family about ours but wanted more than tales and half truths about my heritage. Now When Im asked I will be able to tell my kids and Grandkids the truth as I know it.

We have Governors, Generals, Postmasters, Various Military Branches, Indian Princess's, Irish Slaves, a Madam and Common People in our Lineage.

No Use in being ashamed or too Proud of Where You Came from, there are Wonderful things and Not So Wonderful things in All American Families! The Reason the Kings Sent a Lot of People here was to Clean out their Prisons! Could Explain the Outlaw type Nature of the American Culture. Who Knows?

I Did Not Find Slave Owners in My Family. But there could have been.

I Do Know that Many Plantation Slaves were treated Way Better than Poor White Folks, Sharecroppers were just basically Slaves to the Land Owners and if the Sharecropper didn't produce in a certain year and they had a pretty daughter the Land Owner would take Her and Use her as a servant until the Debt was Paid by the Sharecropper.

Our History just Like Our Family's Tree is Good And Bad!

Whew well I guess i Need to Stop Rambling!!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

ReidRH said:


> I Think Everyone has Some Family History that they aren't too Proud of. Fact is that We Each Have to Make Our Own Way Hopefully I Can Live My Life in a Way Pleasing to God first and Everyone Else comes Behind that.
> 
> I hope One of these days When I'm Gone and they Look at my Life They Can Be Proud to Be my Descendant!


that's the point I was hoping to bring out. everything in the past ain't all rosey. but having an ancestor who is a dirtbag says nothing about the decendant.

and your last line is a commendable way to live.


----------

